# I Shortened My Life Expectancy Last Night...



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

*BLACK CHEF'S SEAFOOD STEAK RECIPE*

[FONT=&quot]1 cup mayonnaise - use a good quality brand [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 large eggs, lightly beaten [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 T Dijon mustard [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 T worcestershire sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tsp. hot sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 pound fresh lump crabmeat, drained & picked-thru [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/2 pound cod fish, chopped a bit finer than crab meat[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/4 lb of peeled boiled shrimp - chopped
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 cups crushed saltines or RITZ crackers (about 2 rows of crackers) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 T olive oil + 2 tsp european style butter[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Old Bay Seasoning & Celery salt to taste - don't use too much because there's salt in the crackers AND salt on the cooked shrimp[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Stir together the first 5 ingredients, and fold in the crabmeat, cod, and shrimp.  Then, sprinkle-in the saltines and mix gently.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Let mixture stand for 3 minutes and shape into a nice sized patty - about the size of a 10 oz ribeye steak.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Place on a wax paper on a cookie sheet, cover, and chill for 2 hours. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Fry on each side for about 3-4 minutes and place in the oven for 10 min at 250 F. Drain on paper towels. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Now, for the sauce…  yeah, this is NOT healthy eating:[/FONT]

*CRAWFISH CREAM SAUCE*

2 tablespoons minced shallots
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 pound crawfish tails - precooked
2 cups heavy cream
1 tablespoon hot sauce
1/4 cup vermouth
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
Salt and pepper
2 tablespoon unsalted butter
2 T olive oil
1/4 cup chopped green onions 

In a saute pan, heat 2 T olive oil. When the oil is hot, saute the shallots and garlic for 30 seconds. Add the cream, hot sauce, vermouth and Worcestershire sauce. Bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Simmer the cream until it thickens and reduces by half, about 4 to 5 minutes.  Add-in the crawfish tails, season, and simmer for 3 min to warm them thru.   Mount in the butter. Taste, re-season and fold in the green onions.  Let this sit for 3 - 5 min before serving.

Note:  I could only eat half of this "steak" with the crawfish cream sauce… it is rich - very rich.

this was a creation i made from leftovers and seafood that's been in the freezer too long.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like a great recipe and life is short, enjoy eating while ya can.


----------



## Hades (Oct 16, 2006)

It's not all that important how long you live... it's more important how well you enjoy your time 
It's not something I'd come up with given the ingredients, but it sure sounds very tasty.


----------



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm from louisiana, so i'm ALWAYS on the lookout for recipes with crab, shrimp, fish, crawfish, etc.

i don't do scallops but if i would have had some, they'd be in there too.

the "steak" is nothing more than a crab cake with fish & shrimp added-in... the crawfish sauce was the killer.  

btw, to chase this down, i cooked some twice-baked sweet potatoes...

3 large garnett yams... baked, peeled, and mashed

then add:

1/4 cup maple syrup
"sprinkle" of amaretto liquor
3 T butter
sprinkle cinammon & nutmeg
1/2 cup heavy cream

mix well and bake again for 25-30 min.

i blame this all on the football games being so boring... otherwise, i would have eaten a subway sandwich.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 16, 2006)

Just reading what you fixed has me swooning!!!!!!!! Got it copied and printed, thank you!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 16, 2006)

You have me drooling and longing for the bayou, Black Chef. It's pretty tough being a seafood lover when you're landlocked in the Heartland.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 16, 2006)

................. time for a trip to New Orleans...  I love crawfish!


----------



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

crawfish season begins in about 3 weeks... but we usually don't indulge until february.

thank GOD we didn't have any major hurricanes in the gulf this year... for once in a long time, we'll have a somewhat "normal" crawfish season.

for all those willing to try that recipe, i boiled the shrimp in zatarain's etc. so they were really spicy, so AGAIN, watch the amount of old bay & celery salt.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2006)

B.C.; Your clogging MY ateries with that one.  But wow!  That sounds really really good.  How 'bout you come up North to Great Lakes country and we'll see what we can come up with?  I'm sure if you did so in, say, July or August, we could catch some crayfish, and maybe some walleye (pickerell, like a giant yellow perch, with teeth).  Bring with you some of that good seafood available from your neck of the woods (or should I say swamp ) and we'll create something together.

Oh if it were only possible.  Seafood has a premium price attached to it around here, even our locally available trout, salmon, perch, and such.  I sometimes envy the variety of food available in other parts of the nation.

Keep posting recipes like that and a bunch of your DC freinds just might find a way to invade your backyard .

Good job!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Oct 16, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Keep posting recipes like that and a bunch of your DC freinds just might find a way to invade your backyard .



How about picking me up on your way down?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 16, 2006)

Yummy, I want to die sooner too!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 16, 2006)

It looks terrific!! And truth be told, it isn't that bad. The only fat calories are in the sauce and you wouldn't use that much sauce per serving.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 16, 2006)

black chef I love your receipes however I would not use as much sauce per serving.  I have already copied it and will put it in my receipe file.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> B.C.; Your clogging MY ateries with that one.  But wow!  That sounds really really good.  How 'bout you come up North to Great Lakes country and we'll see what we can come up with?  I'm sure if you did so in, say, July or August, we could catch some crayfish, and maybe some walleye (pickerell, like a giant yellow perch, with teeth).  Bring with you some of that good seafood available from your neck of the woods (or should I say swamp ) and we'll create something together.
> 
> Oh if it were only possible.  Seafood has a premium price attached to it around here, even our locally available trout, salmon, perch, and such.  I sometimes envy the variety of food available in other parts of the nation.
> 
> ...


crayfish...?  what's a "crayfish?"  just kidding...

louisiana is known as the sportsman's paradise... can you imagine where i live...?

i can drive 35 min to the west and catch huuuuuge bass, white perch, etc.

i can drive 25 min to the south and get brackish water white perch and redfish... another 15 minutes, and i can catch speckled trout, etc.  

all along those sleepy, south louisiana highways, you'll see numerous shrimp markets, crab & fish markets, etc.  ALL FRESH AND RIGHT OFF THE BOAT when in-season.  during crawfish season, i just drive to my buddy's farm in crowley, louisiana, get in one of his boats, and catch my own.

for beef, the local butcher is 5 miles from my house "down the bayou..." for pork & chicken, i get it from another butcher that's about 7 miles, "up the bayou."  the only other direction to get food is "across the bayou," and that's my Mom's house.

i can get almost everything i want fresh and dirt cheap compared to supermarkets.

no need to gather-up your friends for an invasion... i'm from louisiana, all you have to do is show up with a big appetite, and we'll "have a good time."


----------



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> black chef I love your receipes however I would not use as much sauce per serving.  I have already copied it and will put it in my receipe file.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.



oh, after tasting that sauce, i could literally FEEL my arteries clogging-up.  

like i said, i could only eat 1/2 of that "steak," and i only used about 2 tablespoons of that sauce.  the amount i made was for the entire amount of seafood steak i had available.

BTW, using a good, high quality european-style butter (82% butter fat plus) makes a HUUUUUGE difference in sauces.  i normally use plugra, but this time, i used Strauss.


----------



## Alix (Oct 16, 2006)

Um....black chef? We've been looking for a location for the first annual DC get together and it sounds to me like you are right where we want to be. Do you have enough room for about oh, 100 of us to descend on you? We'll help cook of course.


----------



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Um....black chef? We've been looking for a location for the first annual DC get together and it sounds to me like you are right where we want to be. Do you have enough room for about oh, 100 of us to descend on you? We'll help cook of course.



i work in houston, texas, but i still live in the houma-thibodaux, louisiana area... i travel back & forth every week.

the houma-thibodaux area is about 40 min SW of new orleans, but to party, with food being the focal point, i HIGHLY RECOMMEND meeting in LAFAYETTE, LA, the heart of acadiana.

there's good food on EVERY corner in Lafayette, and when you ride outside the city, in the smaller towns, the food gets even better.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 16, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> black chef I love your receipes however I would not use as much sauce per serving. I have already copied it and will put it in my receipe file.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


 
I didn't see that he said how much sauce he used. That is why I said that this is really not the artery clogger it might seem
The real deal with food is to make it "seem" rich--don't skimp on the high fat in this sauce. Just use it as an enhancer, not a drowner


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2006)

Goodweed said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Goodweed of the North
> Keep posting recipes like that and a bunch of your DC freinds just might find a way to invade your backyard .





			
				Constance said:
			
		

> How about picking me up on your way down?



And then would you take a left and pick me up too please?  
__________________


----------



## Shunka (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm coming by burro train!!! I might get there in about.....15-16 months? Hey!! I can't ride them and they don't lead well either, lol!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow! That sounds really good.In my opinion its not the fat we get in natural food that is killing us its the trans{plastic]fat that gets into our diets that is way more deadly.


----------



## black chef (Oct 16, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Wow! That sounds really good.In my opinion its not the fat we get in natural food that is killing us its the trans{plastic]fat that gets into our diets that is way more deadly.



true... i've been using butter (in moderation) since 1999.  NO MARGARINE FOR ME... NO THANKS!!!!

btw, restaurants here in houston, tx are NOW adding notices to their menus stating that they cook WITHOUT any trans fats.


----------



## black chef (Oct 17, 2006)

seafood steaks, in the pan







right after a quick "blast" in the oven:


----------

